# Looking for a LGD for chickens



## Riiley (Jun 11, 2017)

I've recently moved into a new area with my flock of chickens, they have a much bigger space now but the thing is I'm worried about dingoes and foxes in the area. Nothing has tried to break in the coop so far, but dingoes can be heard from outside my house and there have been some odd noises in the night occasionally. I don't want to lose any of my chickens, so I've decided I want to get a LGD to specifically protect them from any predators or threats.

The thing is I'm completely new to all this, I've been researching as much as I can however I want to also get advice and tips from experienced people who own LGD. I'm basically looking for a good breed of dog that is best suited with chickens, I've found that the maremma and great pyrenees are popular choices however they are a bit too big in size, and my mum wouldn't agree to having such a massive dog.

So I've basically narrowed it down to the kangal or anatolian shepherd, but of course I'm still open to breed suggestions! I'm also looking for any guides or advice that would help me in training the dog to become a LGD!

Also sorry if I sound dumb, but would a doberman or german shepherd perhaps be also suitable for this kind of work?​


----------



## TAH (Jun 11, 2017)

@Southern by choice, @Devonviolet, @OneFineAcre all have experience.

I was having the same issue your having.

From what I have read GP, AS, K's, etc aren't content as solely chicken guard animals.

I was going to get a GP but then switched to the SM and after some help from others, we have decided we don't have enough land or work for them to be content on... We have 1-acre and will be having 45-50-chickens, 8-goats, 12-15-ducks, for our dogs to guard... So we have decided on a Bernese Mountian Dog.

Have you looked into having a good "Farm Dog"? 

And I live where there are coyotes, eagles, bear, wolf sightings, etc... So lots of predators but we will also be doing our best to keep the animals contained.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2017)

Riiley said:


> I've found that the maremma and great pyrenees are popular choices however they are a bit too big in size, and my mum wouldn't agree to having such a massive dog.
> 
> So I've basically narrowed it down to the kangal or anatolian shepherd, but of course I'm still open to breed suggestions!


Typically the Maremma is the smallest out of the breeds you mention of course depending on stock but most are 80-100 lbs, Pyrs really have a wide range - anywhere from 85- 160 lbs depending on your stock. Anatolians and Kangals are generally 130-189 depending on sex, the kangal generally larger than the toli.

I think sometimes the hair confuses people.
LGD's are generally large dogs.



Riiley said:


> Also sorry if I sound dumb, but would a doberman or german shepherd perhaps be also suitable for this kind of work?


In general, No. High prey drive means they are more likely to chase and eat them.

Training a LGD for poultry takes time and patience and presence. 

I think your best defense is good fencing and a well built coop. 

I good farm dog would be better.


----------

